

Show HN: SimpleCove – Share What You Make - seanwalker08
http://www.simplecove.com

======
seanwalker08
Being a
woodworker([http://www.simplecove.com/sean](http://www.simplecove.com/sean))
that was learning django/python, I wanted to build a site that let me tell the
story of my projects. Check it out and let me know what you think. Thanks

